# thresher sharks from their kayaks



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

Things people do in yaks one of the best yak vids on the net 
I also found one were the guys are some where in NC and they are catching kings trolling like this i loat it but ill try and find it agin.

http://www.insidesportfishing.com/Articles.asp?ID=106


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

badass

yeah.. ouch on the chin


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

maybe the best fishin show ever. the random shots of swimsuit models makes no sense, but i like it. glad to see they carry a first aid kit aka a flask of tequila for emergencies. thanks for sharing that video.


----------

